

I will do some free job to bulk up my portfolio - cosmorocket

Hello fellows,
I am willing to build my personal brand as a web developer/designer. I don't have works that I could proudly show now but I am sure I am a talented one and the day came to begin working on next level. I would like to work on something challenging that I will put in the portfolio, not something average. So, please feel free to let me know if you have anything to discuss with me.
======
davidw
You can have a look at <http://www.liberwriter.com> and suggest ideas for it.
I'm clearly _not_ a designer, so any help is welcome. I'd be happy to credit
you for it, and link to you.

~~~
cosmorocket
Hello David, I am afraid there is something wrong with the link. It won't load
here. Is that fine there?

~~~
davidw
What do you mean "won't load"? How so? Works fine for me.

~~~
cosmorocket
Hm, it loads through some web anonymizer, but doesn't open directly. May be
there is something with my network? I have reviewed your site. Could you
please send me a email to sergey@skible.com to discuss the project? Thanks.

------
jparicka
What about contributing to opensource project? We just started putting
together Cassandra GUI, coz there isn't any..

~~~
cosmorocket
I would like to learn more about that. Please ping me over email to discuss
how I can be of use. Thanks.

